# need home for a female pigeon in New England area



## marin (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi,

I have been taking care of a pigeon for almost 8 months by now in a room inside the house. I found her when she was a baby and raised her till now. I cannot release the bird since she can only make short flights (due to an injury on the right wing) and there are prey birds/house cats around. I am afraid she will not be able to take care of herself. I am temporary here and she definitely does not want to stay in a room alone any longer. 

Is there anybody you might know in this region who would like to adopt her?

Thanks,
Ebru


----------



## JSimo610 (May 7, 2004)

What part of New England are you refering to? I'm in the Hudson Valley in Eastern New York.


----------



## marin (Mar 26, 2004)

Sorry I forgot to give details...
I am in New Hampshire seacost region, about 1.5 hours north of Boston. It is pretty far away from your location I guess.
Ebru


----------



## BeaWrightThere (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi. I'm looking for a female pigeon and am interested in yours. A homing pigeon "adopted" me last fall but he is very lonely. I tried getting him another pigeon companion earlier this spring, but she was a homing pigeon that wouldn't "re-home" to my place. Is yours a homing pigeon? How much can she fly? I have a small outdoor coop (4' wide x 8' deep x 6' high) that I can lock her into, but if she flies more than a few feet I would prefer to leave it open so she can fly what little she can do at her own will with access for to the coop as her home base. I'm also afraid that she might try and return to you and have difficulties with the injury to her wing, so I'd need to know if I need to build a bigger "flight" coop for her instead. I am 1 1/2 hours south-west of Boston in RI but could meet you half way if you think this can work out. Would love to talk to you more about details. You can reply here or call my cell phone: 401-639-7965. Bea Wright Thanks.


----------



## BeaWrightThere (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry for incomplete message. I am interested in getting more details. Please reply on this board, email me at [email protected] or call me on my cell: 401-639-7965. Thanks. Bea Wright


----------

